# Travel Tripod & Ballhead



## reef58 (Jan 5, 2017)

I am looking and looking for the right travel tripod and ballhead to fit in my carryon. The tripod has to be 18" or less. This will be used with 16/35f4 24-105 f4 and possibly a 70/300L. I already have a RRS tripod and BH55 for car travel and when I want to use a big lens, so I am not looking for dual duty. Just a light sturdy packable rig I can use for landscape. I often do long exposures, so sturdy is a must. I have a Bogen, which packs nicely, but it is heavy and not what I consider sturdy. I only plan to use at a low height though. So recommendations for the tripod and ballhead? Budget is $500. I don't really want a center column. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 5, 2017)

I would recommend Feisol, unless you want to spend more on a Gitzo/RRS or less on something else (though I wouldn't recommend it for long exposures). I have their Tournament Tripod CT-3442 Rapid model that folds down to a little over 19", but that's because I didn't want a center column. They have smaller models that do use center columns to get up to height. For the money, they are excellent tripods and just as sturdy as the RRS model (I have the TVC-33). The tubes are smaller (a good thing for travel) and the fittings and center hook aren't as nice, but the price more than makes up for it. Also, the leg angle is a little smaller, but the tripod is very rigid and supportive and the twist locks are great quality.

http://www.feisol.net/tripods/travel-tripods.html

I would not recommend their ballheads, however. I didn't care for them. I'd go with RRS or Kirk for the head.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 5, 2017)

I have a Gitzo Traveller Carbon Fibre and an Acratech Ballhead. Not sure if the are in budget or size but it's a great travel combination and rock steady with say a 5DIV and a 100-400 or 11-24.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2017)

For my travel tripod, I have the RRS TQC-14 and BH-30 LR. It does exceed your 18" requirement, but even in its dedicated quiver bag, it fits in my carry on hard cases (a Storm im2500 = Peli 1510, and more recently a Pelican Elite 22" Carry On). It also exceeds your budget reqirement, but having started with a Manfrotto CF tripod and ballhead, then switching for a better ballhead, then finally going RRS, I think it's best to buy once and buy right. Thom Hogan agrees. 

Overall an excellent tripod, it also now comes in a version without the center column (TFC-14) – and in checking the specs this morning, I discovered they also sell a $55 conversion kit to turn the TQC-14 into the TFC-14 (although the center column can also be removed from the TQC-14 easily enough). I routinely travel with it, and most of my travel photography is long exposures (blue hour/night or with a 10-stop ND). I use it with my 1D X and lenses ranging from the 11-24/4L and TS-E 17L to the 70-300L. It supports my 600/4L IS II (although I use a TVC-33 with PG-02 gimbal for that).


----------



## NancyP (Jan 5, 2017)

My standard lightweight kit is a Feisol Tournament CT 3442 without center column, and an Arca-Swiss p0 ball head bought without an Arca brand QR clamp (just the screw), using a Sunwayfoto discal Arca-standard screw clamp. The whole kit is slightly under 3 pounds, measures 19" long (the legs can fold 180 degrees around this rather compact ball head), and is my standard hiking landscape/macro kit. I haven't traveled by airplane with it. Canon 6D and misc. (light) lenses to 200 mm . I fish out the center hook (and full water bottle) if needed for a 180mm f/3.5 macro lens on tripod ring - the tripod is so light it badly needs a weight for the > 1 kg lens if the camera + lens weight is significantly off axis. 

I like using this tripod, there's never an occasion when I am tempted to leave it behind on a longer-hike photo shoot. I have a heavy tripod for the 400mm lens.


----------



## reef58 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I have to stick to my 18" limit. It has to fit in my carry on. I travel for business frequently, so photography is a sidebar on these trips. 

I will check into Feisol and see if they have a model less than 18" in storage mode. I am also most considering buying a RRS lightweight ball head, and using with the Bogen until I save enough for a better tripod. Buy once cry once I guess. Problem is I am also saving for a 300 2.8 500 f4 and 5d4. 

Thanks


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 5, 2017)

I love my Gitzo 1542T, which will pass your length requirement provided your ball head isn't attached. The center column is removable, but if you pull the center column (see pic below) the larger diameter platform you'd screw your ball head on to would also have to be removed in transit or the compact reverse-leg folding setup won't work.

Upsides: Light, well-built, quick adjusting, fits in a standard roller board suitcase and satisfies your length requirement, stands up to a comfortable full height for me (I'm 5'9"), and it has demonstrated excellent stability for my basic 5d3 + lenses up to a 70-200 f/2.8 + a weighted bag (or backpack) in low to modest wind.

Downsides: Pricey, no ball head included, can't replace the rubber feet with spikes, and I'm sure Gitzo has obsoleted it and replaced it with something pricier by now. And if you are a stability lunatic and want the immovable / perfectly rigid tripod, this one isn't that. It's a travel tripod and physics can be cruel that way.

- A


----------



## killswitch (Jan 5, 2017)

For travel that can fit my Thinktank Retrospective 20 bag, I bought the PrimaPhoto Travel Tripod from BnH store for $109. It folds down to 16.5 inches and is arca-swiss compatible. It is light but sturdy enough for long exposures. I used it extensively for long exposures in a slightly windy condition, and it did quite well. Coming from a Manfrotto and RRS setup, I did feel the difference, but I knew I had to give up a bit of performance for size and weight management.

I wanted something very lightweight, but can also hold 16-35 f2.8 II and the 70-200 f2.8 IS II attached to my 5D3 which I normally take on my trips.


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 5, 2017)

Here's another thought, though not exactly a tripod. I am intrigued by the Paltypod Pro device. It looks like a plate that one mounts a tripod atop and then can use for stability. It must be placed on the ground or a rock or a table but also can be strapped to a tree or pole. And it seems to be really small in terms of packability. 

As for me, I struggled with off-brand legs for a while (in fairness, not Feisol) and finally got a RRS TVC-33. After that, I was hooked. I also have the TQC-14 for travel and have used it with a 5Diii / 100-400 mkii on top. It seems to handle this load which is way above the published specs quite well. I have no issue with it fitting into a carry-on bag as long as I keep my head unattached (I use a Markins head). I understand it is above your budget but just like the Thom Hogan article says, I could have saved a lot of $ just by getting these legs at first and not investing in other less expensive but less than stellar sets.

I will say that the Feisol gets great reviews and was strongly considered before I went with RRS.


----------



## reef58 (Jan 5, 2017)

Additional replies thanks. The only reason I really want to stick with my budget is I already have a $1500 tripod / ballhead combo when needed. It is large and heavy though. This is strictly lightweight travel using a 6d and eventually a 5d4 with the two zooms I mentioned along with various ND & CPL filters. I usually have the tripod really low when shooting landscapes also, so that helps a bit with stability. 

On a side note while looking I ran across Sirui(sp). Anyone had experience? They are good size and weight wise, but they have the center column.

Thanks again


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jan 5, 2017)

I have a mefoto roadtrip aluminum - it's a center column but it's light, ball head included, not too shabby for quality and it was under $500. The center column can convert to a monopod in a pinch with one of the legs. I carried it all through the rockies, yellowstone, all along the Superior Hiking Trail, and on many long-ish hikes (6-10miles at a time before resting). 

The carbon version is MUCH lighter but also 2x the price... still under $500 though. 

All Arca Compatible... the head is pretty good. I actually bought a Sirui monopod tilt head for the monopod so I use the mefoto head a lot less than I used to as a monopod, but in a pinch it's not too bad. I just don't like the ball head as a monopod head. Too many variables for movement. 


https://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=1088679&gclid=CjwKEAiA-rfDBRDeyOybg8jd2U4SJAAoE5XqZFit6tZ3vZghERFgUrkvk8aWbbQqMRPS7Q2lzBkYfxoCy-nw_wcB&is=REG&ap=y&m=Y&c3api=1876%2C92051677442%2C&A=details&Q=


----------



## Eldar (Jan 5, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> For my travel tripod, I have the RRS TQC-14 and BH-30 LR. It does exceed your 18" requirement, but even in its dedicated quiver bag, it fits in my carry on hard cases (a Storm im2500 = Peli 1510, and more recently a Pelican Elite 22" Carry On). It also exceeds your budget reqirement, but having started with a Manfrotto CF tripod and ballhead, then switching for a better ballhead, then finally going RRS, I think it's best to buy once and buy right. Thom Hogan agrees.
> 
> Overall an excellent tripod, it also now comes in a version without the center column (TFC-14) – and in checking the specs this morning, I discovered they also sell a $55 conversion kit to turn the TQC-14 into the TFC-14 (although the center column can also be removed from the TQC-14 easily enough). I routinely travel with it, and most of my travel photography is long exposures (blue hour/night or with a 10-stop ND). I use it with my 1D X and lenses ranging from the 11-24/4L and TS-E 17L to the 70-300L. It supports my 600/4L IS II (although I use a TVC-33 with PG-02 gimbal for that).


I fully agree with Neuro on this. I have wasted loads of money buying cheap tripods of all sizes, fooling myself to believe I could live with less and finally ended up with RRS and Gitzo. For light travel I use a Gitzo GT1551T, with a RRS BH-20 head. It is <14 inches when folded and very light, but like the RRS, it blows your budget. 

Recommendation: Manage without, or with a cheap aluminium alternative, for a while and save for the long term solution. You will not regret it.


----------



## reef58 (Jan 5, 2017)

I just looked at the RRS TFC14, and that may be where I head. I really like my RRS TVC34L with the exception of the stiff twist locks. They have a tripod that is on 14" tall at max, but that may be too limiting. I think I am going to get the BH30, use it with the Bogen until I save pennies for the TFC14. It is less than 18" with the head removed.

Thanks all


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2017)

reef58 said:


> I just looked at the RRS TFC14, and that may be where I head. I really like my RRS TVC34L with the exception of the stiff twist locks. They have a tripod that is on 14" tall at max, but that may be too limiting. I think I am going to get the BH30, use it with the Bogen until I save pennies for the TFC14. It is less than 18" with the head removed.



Regarding the 18" limit, perhaps you need a new piece of carry-on luggage? My Peli case meets airline carry on size limits, and holds the TQC-14 with the BH-30 LR mounted. 

Incidentally, I reached the same point in my luggage philosophy as I did in my tripod philosophy. Buy right, and never have to buy again. Crush proof luggage gives some peace of mind if I have to check camera gear, and for bringing wine home from Europe.  

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=25804.0


----------



## reef58 (Jan 5, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> reef58 said:
> 
> 
> > I just looked at the RRS TFC14, and that may be where I head. I really like my RRS TVC34L with the exception of the stiff twist locks. They have a tripod that is on 14" tall at max, but that may be too limiting. I think I am going to get the BH30, use it with the Bogen until I save pennies for the TFC14. It is less than 18" with the head removed.
> ...



I have to pack suits and dress shoes ect. My luggage is all Briggs & Riley, which is good stuff. I am not traveling for leisure unfortunately. The good news is my travel is paid by employer. Pros and cons.


----------



## docsmith (Jan 5, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> I love my Gitzo 1542T, which will pass your length requirement provided your ball head isn't attached. The center column is removable, but if you pull the center column (see pic below) the larger diameter platform you'd screw your ball head on to would also have to be removed in transit or the compact reverse-leg folding setup won't work.
> 
> Upsides: Light, well-built, quick adjusting, fits in a standard roller board suitcase and satisfies your length requirement, stands up to a comfortable full height for me (I'm 5'9"), and it has demonstrated excellent stability for my basic 5d3 + lenses up to a 70-200 f/2.8 + a weighted bag (or backpack) in low to modest wind.
> 
> ...



I have the same tripod and pair it with a Markins Q3T ballhead, RRS plates and a RRS quiver for a case. Great combination. I have been completely satisfied with it for several years now. 

And while not perfectly rigid, it is my only tripod, thus I use it for everything and works really well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2017)

reef58 said:


> I have to pack suits and dress shoes ect. My luggage is all Briggs & Riley, which is good stuff. I am not traveling for leisure unfortunately. The good news is my travel is paid by employer. Pros and cons.



Mostly the same for me. For short trips (no checked luggage), I pack two suits and a pair of dress shoes, toiletries (love Precheck for not having to take them out on the domestic side), etc., and choose between taking my 1D X and lenses in a backpack (with the TQC-14 in the carry on) or the M2 and a couple of M lenses with a Gorillapod (if photo op's will be limited by a tight schedule, and in that case it all goes in the suitcase and my 'personal item' is just an iPad in a sleeve). 

I was surprised by how well the M2 + M11-22 setup on the gorillapod worked during a recent two day trip to London, where I only had a bit over an hour to head out during blue hour, including tube travel time.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 5, 2017)

Unless the tripod is coming along, I have a pretty strict church/state separation between clothes/toiletries/shoes and my camera gear. Camera gear always always always goes under a seat for me as I don't travel with hard cases. Thankfully I don't shoot with bigger lenses as this wouldn't be possible otherwise.

So unless it's a trip over a week, I use a traditional roller board suitcase that goes up high and a bag under the seat. The bag under the seat scales for how much gear I am bringing:



5D3 + 1 lens + granola bars + power cords + earbuds = smaller satchel + wrap the camera+lens in a thick/warm winter hat (I'm not kidding)


Same as above, but with 2-3 lenses or possibly with a laptop --> work satchel + tenba photo insert + 'foam roof'* 
* = three dividers rubbers banded together to cover the open top of the tenba photo insert to avoid getting stepped on by someone getting up from their seat



Same as above, but add a flash or my 70-200 f/2.8 --> large satchel with two tenba photo inserts. The photo gear gets the foam roof, the 2nd insert is used for general items, chargers, etc and is left open on top.


Kitchen sink trip with tripod, Lee holder setup, etc. --> The tripod goes in the roller board, and the rest goes in my Gura Gear Kiboko 22L. That bag holds everything and somehow I have gotten it under a seat in coach on a US airline.

- A


----------



## reef58 (Jan 6, 2017)

I only carry one bag and a laptop case. All of the photo gear normally goes in the carryon. It can be tough as I fly a lot of regional jets where i have to gate check the bag. I will normally stuff the body and lenses in the laptop bag if that is the case.

That is one of the reasons I wanted to limit my budget on the backup tripod as it will not be treated with respect I suspect.


----------



## docsmith (Jan 6, 2017)

reef58 said:


> I only carry one bag and a laptop case. All of the photo gear normally goes in the carryon. It can be tough as I fly a lot of regional jets where i have to gate check the bag. I will normally stuff the body and lenses in the laptop bag if that is the case.
> 
> That is one of the reasons I wanted to limit my budget on the backup tripod as it will not be treated with respect I suspect.



I fly a lot of regional jets as well. The Lowepro Flipside 400 AW is great. I have yet to not be able to fit it in an overhead bin, even on the smaller jets/prop planes.


----------



## reef58 (Jan 6, 2017)

docsmith said:


> reef58 said:
> 
> 
> > I only carry one bag and a laptop case. All of the photo gear normally goes in the carryon. It can be tough as I fly a lot of regional jets where i have to gate check the bag. I will normally stuff the body and lenses in the laptop bag if that is the case.
> ...



As stated I have to travel for business and pack suits and various dress clothes. I am just not going to do that with a back pack that will fit under the seat in from of me. If I were taking a photography trip that would be different. I can't imagine a backpack with my suits, shoes, computer equipment, chargers, camera gear, toiletries, ect. That would be a mess. I have to focus on business first, and photography second. It is tough to choose, but that is why I am planning on a 500f4 vs the 600f4, travel.

Thanks all


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 6, 2017)

+1 on Briggs and Riley. As with tripods, I've gone through a lot of carry on bags that self-destruct. The CX series allows one to put quite a lot of items in the bag. But, this thread is really not about luggage, no?

I've been very pleased with the TT Streetwalker which holds an amazing amount of stuff. That can fit into a carry on duffle along with some odds and ends including the TQC-14 tripod and the Markins head goes into the B&R. The B&R goes above and the duffle under the seat in front of me. I also have the Kiboko 22L (got it a couple of years ago when they were on sale at the end of Gura Gear's original existence). It is an amazing bag that I recently use on a driving trip. Even though it is carry-on "legal" I find it too big for flights. It will not go into the carry on duffle and then I only have the B&R and the Kiboko. Because none of us has enough camera bags  : , I am looking at the TT Airport Essentials as an option when the Streetwalker is too small for a kit I might carry. It is roomier than the Streetwalker but the external dimension is smaller than the Kiboko 22L. 

Getting back to the OP, no single choice works for everybody. Were $ no problem, I would certainly get the RRS (or equivalent), but then a solid rock or a beanbag or a tree branch can also work as a "tripod" at times. Good luck with your decsions.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi Reef58. 
I have recently (early December) bought a Sirui P-324S monopod, I haven't had much opportunity to get out and use it but so far I'm very pleased with it. It seems well constructed, well thought out and well priced, plus the base comes off and make a low level or tabletop tripod! If their tripods are as good as the monopod (which looking at them at the show they did appear to be) I think that one would meet your requirements though I have no personal experience with a tripod. 

Cheers, Graham. 



reef58 said:


> On a side note while looking I ran across Sirui(sp). Anyone had experience? They are good size and weight wise, but they have the center column.
> 
> Thanks again


----------



## Sart0ri (Jan 6, 2017)

reef58 said:


> Additional replies thanks. The only reason I really want to stick with my budget is I already have a $1500 tripod / ballhead combo when needed. It is large and heavy though. This is strictly lightweight travel using a 6d and eventually a 5d4 with the two zooms I mentioned along with various ND & CPL filters. I usually have the tripod really low when shooting landscapes also, so that helps a bit with stability.
> 
> On a side note while looking I ran across Sirui(sp). Anyone had experience? They are good size and weight wise, but they have the center column.
> 
> Thanks again



I have a Sirui T-2204X tripod and matching Sirui ballhead and I am very happy with both. I have used it many times with a 6D, Canon 70-200mm f/2.8II and a 2x extender. It folds to 16.5 inches with the ball head attached, the legs fold 180 degrees back along the center column.


----------



## slclick (Jan 6, 2017)

Fiesol, my personal choice. I had an RRS and traded it for a Fiesol and never looked back. 

http://www.feisol.net/tripods/travel-tripods/feisol-travel-tripod-ct-3332-rapid.html


----------

